# 30lb Case of Applewood Bacon ends and pieces



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

This is a question for professionals to answer. I have a chance to buy a 30-lb box of Niman Ranch Applewood Bacon ends and pieces at only $1.99/lb. Their regular Applewood bacon sells for $8-9/lb in the high-end grocery stores.

Since this is something originally destined for a professional kitchen, can anybody describe to me what I can expect? By describing it as "ends and pieces" do I surmise that it is the trimmings off the slabs that get packaged up as bacon slices? Does this mean that its mostly the grisly fatty ends of the bacon slabs and would be kind of chewy when fried as opposed to crispy like regular bacon?

Thanks,
doc


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Contact
Niman Ranch: Order Natural Beef, Pork & Lamb Online

Order #
1-888-206-3327


----------



## chefchampionnj (Jan 7, 2009)

I always get this deal. Its just bits and ends that didnt measure up to be long enough for them to sell with the other bacon. Still good, still crispy, still apple smoked, just wont look as nice wrapped around a scallop.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks ChefChanpionNJ~! That makes me feel more confident about the purchase. At $1.99/lb compared to $8-9, this is definitely one of those occasions where appearances don't count! And Niman ranch is very fatty pork, being raised in the old fashioned manner, we should get a ton of bacon grease to cook with when we render it.

Thanks, again!

doc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's a great deal Doc if you don't mind not having strips of bacon. LOVE NUESKE.


----------



## daveok (Feb 13, 2009)

We still get the cheap bacon ends, just because we make our bacon bits in house and a few recepies require them. Its the same with your butchers. They have to cut off the ends to make the cuts. The meat is still good, but does not look nice. So my friend allways marinated them at work (instead of throwing it out) and we got good free meat to eat at home. :bounce:


----------

